# Omnistor Safari Residence



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello
I don't know if there is anyone out there who lives in or around south east devon who has an Omnistor Safari Residence, my husband is about to throw all his toys out of the pram as the instructions are rubbish and he isn't a techno-phobe, it would be lovely to just have a look at one already cooked!
Lindjan


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, this is a link to a previous post about the same issue.

Within it there is a link to a download for a proper english instruction manual which might just help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-27049.html

Good luck!


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

*Reply*

Thanks for the link but I have already downloaded those instructions, they are as clear as mud as well. We are a bit frightened to start drilling holes in anything.
Lindjan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,
We had the same problem when we first put ours up and the instructions were not very clear.
I can't remember exactly what Steve did but I think it was a small part which had to be screwed to the outer part of the canopy.It wasn't as bad as it sounds! Once he'd done that it was a doddle.
Steve is fishing but when he gets back I'll ask him to explain to you.

Sharon


----------



## duetto96 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

I have an omnistor safari room (2.6 mtr) on an Autotrail Tracker EK. I put it up for the first time a couple of weeks ago, without following any instructions. I don't recall there being any particular problems other than it being a tad time consuming. What bit are you stuck on? 

David


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi again,
I've checked with Steve and he removed 2 clips, I each end of the canopy where the legs are,and replaced them with the supports which were provided.This involves drilling 2 small holes .The instructions on the dvd are in more detail.
Regards Sharon


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello David
Yes we also had little problem with the Safari Room, however the Residence is different, thanks Sharon it would be good if you have any further info. Ours is an Omnistor 8000, all the toys have come out of the pram now and he has thrown the whole thing in the garage, driven around a couple of local campsites to see if anyone had one erected and now come home and hit the bottle.
Jan
(Lindjan)


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Jan,

I agree the written instructions for the safari residence are worse than useless.We bought ours at the NEC this year and were given an insrtuctional DVD by the salesman who confirmed they had had numerous complaints about the instructions.

You have to open the awning and fit 2 retaining clips to the channel at the m/home end,these have double sided adhesive and push into place.Then at the far end of the awning remove 2 more plastic retaining clips,drill 2 small holes and re-fit the 2 clips provided with residence,so you have now fitted 4 clips in total that came with the new safari residence.

The instructional DVD is actually a chap doing this from the start and then erecting the whole thing-it is much more obvious when you see it done.

If you are still having problems,send me your details in a pm and I will send you a copy of the DVD.

Persevere with it because it's a great piece of kit when finally up.

Steve


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

We were on the verge of sending ours back to the website we bought it from because there was no way I could understand the written instructions. However I was sent a copy of the DIVED and everything became clear watching someone actually putting it up and and the few extras to the canopy before putting it up the first time. Once put up once it is fairly easy. The DVD is definately the way to go. I have found the Safari residence an excellent piece of kit and would recommend persevering. If you can't get hold of a copy of the DVD let me know and I will send you a copy.

Phil


----------

